# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Izraeli do të sulmojë Iranin brenda vitit

## Darius

Sipas nje lajmi te Telegraph ne Angli, nese perendimi nuk forcon saksionet e tij ndaj Iranit, Izraeli do sulmoje objektet  berthamore te Iranit. Sipas lajmit Ephraim Sneh, zedhenesi i ministrit te mbrojtjes deri ne vitin 2007 ka thene se nje Iran i armatosur me arme berthamore eshte nje rrezik i papranueshem per Izraelin. Asnje qeveri cifute nuk mund te mbeshtetet ne perpjekjet e Barack Obames per te detyruar Teheranin te ulet ne tavolinen e negociatave mbi programin e saj berthamor. 

Ne, shton Sneh besojme se Irani ka aftesi teknike per te sulmuar me arme berthamore. Ata le te vazhdojne prodhimin. Ne kemi kohe dy muaj qe te reagojme, perpara fundit te 2009-es. Per me shume lajmi ne origjinal 


*Israel 'will attack Iran this year' if West does not cripple Tehran with sanctions*

----------


## Apollyon

Nese sulmon Iranin, atehere bota Arabe do hyje ne lufte kundra Izraelit, te cilit do i dalin ne mbrojtje USA me disa shoke te tjere.

Po pastaj? Lufta e III ? Apo Lufta e Shenjte?

----------


## Erlebnisse

Epo kur u bene edhe kto qe deri dje ishin pa Toke sa andej e sa kendej neper Bote, te kercenojne... vejhalli cncncnc Keq e me keq kjo pune.

Ne fakt edhe eshte parashikuar nga kodifikimet e Torah e Maya, nje gje e tille ne keto vite, pikerisht nga Israeli.

----------


## goldian

po ne ne krah te kujt do dalim

----------


## Aikido

You are welcome WWIII.  :ngerdheshje: 

P.s Cinizmi Arabomagjyp nuk njeh limite, po ashtu dhe prepotenca çifute nuk njeh limite. Prandaj dhe Bota po shkon drejtë një kaosi, ku vëndet me çallm do hynë në luftë me justifikimin "*Lufta e Shenjtë*", dhe mbrojtja e identitetit fetar. Bullshit, gjithmon çifutët do jenë inisiatorë të së keqes kudo...

----------


## Darius

> Nese sulmon Iranin, atehere bota Arabe do hyje ne lufte kundra Izraelit, te cilit do i dalin ne mbrojtje USA me disa shoke te tjere.
> 
> Po pastaj? Lufta e III ? Apo Lufta e Shenjte?


Mos te te duket aspak cudi. Ja ku i ke te gjitha shenjat qe flasin per nje mundesi te tille, madje dhe te specifikuar se kush do jene palet nderluftuese. Sipas permbledhjes po e titulloj: *USA, UK, France, Israel-vs-Russia, China, Iran... aka WW 3*.

*Director General Reports to Board on Range of Nuclear Matters* 

*US missile system's track record: test delays, failed launches, missed targets*

*US lists China, Russia as its main challengers*

*Russia Strikes Military Treaties with Abkhazia, S.Ossetia*

*Poll: Most Americans support US aid to Israel if attacked*

*Israel committed 'war crimes' in Gaza: UN probe chief*

*Sarkozy: Iran working on nukes today*

Kjo tjetra eshte akoma dhe me e qarte

----------


## gerrard73

> Nese sulmon Iranin, atehere bota Arabe do hyje ne lufte kundra Izraelit, te cilit do i dalin ne mbrojtje USA me disa shoke te tjere.
> 
> Po pastaj? Lufta e III ? Apo Lufta e Shenjte?


_Me vjen keq per ju por do te ndodhe pikerisht e kunderta. Vendet arabe nuk duan gje tjeter por vetem nje shkaterrim te rregjimit iranian. Irani eshte duke u shenderruar ne nje rrezik per krejt rajonin. Pak kohe me pare, diçka rreth 2 muaj me pare, Egjypti lejoi disa nendetse te tipit te fundit super moderne izraliane, qe te kalojne neper kanal te Suezit. Ndersa Arabia Saudite i ka konçesuar Izraelit hapsiren ajrore dhe toksore, nese ky i fundit vendose te sulmoje Iranin._

----------


## Aikido

> Israel-vs-Russia


Do ishte bukur kështu, po interesat ku do viheshin?

P.s Darius, po Turqin ku do ta pozicionoje? Apo duke filluar gllabërimin e Ballkanit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> USA, UK, France, Israel- VS -Russia, China, Iran


Mendoj qe kto 4 te parat do vendosin perfundimisht forcen me te madhe ne glob.

Edhe pse Kina eshte nje fuqi shum e madhe, por mendoj se Anglia edhe Amerika e Franca perfshi dhe izraelin, kan nje force jashtzakonisht me te forte se kto te fundit.

Megjithse ska vend per fitimitar ktu, te gjith humbesa do jemi, *nje lufte berthamore i jep fund egzistences tone*.

Edhe kjo duhej..

----------


## Darius

Jane dhe disa lajme te tjera qe flasin per nje mundesi lufte. Jane te gjitha ne anglisht por ja vlen te lexohen

*AP NewsBreak: Nuke agency says Iran can make bomb*

*Israel PM made secret Russia trip over Iran: report*

*Medvedev says Russia does not rule out sanctions on Iran*

*Russian FM says no new sanctions on Iran*

*Russian President hints at U-turn over Iran sanctions*

*Obama overturns Bush-era plan for missile shield in Eastern Europe*

*Putin Seeks Trade Concessions After U.S. Missile Move*

----------


## gerrard73

> Do ishte bukur kështu, po interesat ku do viheshin?
> 
> P.s Darius, po Turqin ku do ta pozicionoje? Apo duke filluar gllabërimin e Ballkanit


Turqia nuk ka asnje fere roli ne kyte situate. Turqia eshte nje vend qe ben pjese ne NATO dhe si e tille, nuk mund te marre asnje iniciative vetjake. Se dyti Turqia ben ate çfare thote Amerika. Dhe se treti Turqia nuk ka force te sulmoje askend. Te vetmet shtete sot ne Bote qe kane aftesi singolare per te sulmuar nje vend tjeter jane SHBA-te  dhe Izraeli. As edhe vendet europiane nuk jane ne gjendje te perballojne nje lufte.

----------


## Apollyon

Edhe me e forta eshte :

*Iran will “never” abandon nuclear program – 
Ahmadinejad*

*http://www.televisionwashington.com/...n&t=1&id=14121*


Erdhi lufta erdhi.. Shum njerez i trembeshin ksaj gjeje e cila po behet realitet dita dites!

----------


## Mau_kiko

Pavaresisht gjithe ketyre lajme qe solli Darius, nuk besoj se do te lejohet nje lufte e III boterore, do te ishte shkaterrimi total i ketij njerezimi. Pasi tani te gjitha shtetet e fuqishme tregojne muskujt me armet berthamore dhe nuk asnjeres pale nuk i intereson te perdoren keto arme berthamore.

Nqs do te fillonte kjo lufte, atehere do benim mire te themi lutjen e fundit.

----------


## Darius

Nuk do lejohet lufta? Sipas teorise se bashkjeteses ne harmoni, paqes dhe lumturise ne Planetin Toke? Apo sipas realitetit sterre qe mbizetoren gjithe globin sot?

----------


## Aikido

> Jane dhe disa lajme te tjera qe flasin per nje mundesi lufte. Jane te gjitha ne anglisht por ja vlen te lexohen
> 
> *AP NewsBreak: Nuke agency says Iran can make bomb*
> 
> *Israel PM made secret Russia trip over Iran: report*
> 
> *Medvedev says Russia does not rule out sanctions on Iran*
> 
> *Russian FM says no new sanctions on Iran*
> ...


Po i lexoja me vëmëndje të gjitha lajmet, dhe rastësisht shikoje dublinantët Rus, që pozicionohen gjithmon në kundërshtim nga e vërteta. Po ashtu dhe kokëfortët Iranian, që ndjehen të plotëfuqishëm nga Rusia dhe Kina. Era e luftës është afër, çështja është cili do ta ndezi shkëndijën e parë për këtë katastrof Botërore, ku fundi është i afërt duke pasur parasysh bombat bërthamore dhe pasojat që mund të lën ato...

----------


## gerrard73

> Pavaresisht gjithe ketyre lajme qe solli Darius, nuk besoj se do te lejohet nje lufte e III boterore, do te ishte shkaterrimi total i ketij njerezimi. Pasi tani te gjitha shtetet e fuqishme tregojne muskujt me armet berthamore dhe nuk asnjeres pale nuk i intereson te perdoren keto arme berthamore.
> 
> Nqs do te fillonte kjo lufte, atehere do benim mire te themi lutjen e fundit.


Po çfare lufte te III boterore?? Nuk jane vendet si Irani qe mund te fillojne luften e III. Luften e III mund t'a nisin vetem, SHBA-te, Franca, Kina, Rusia, India. Nuk e nisin luften varfanjaket., por te fortit.

----------


## Darius

> Po i lexoja me vëmëndje të gjitha lajmet, dhe rastësisht shikoje dublinantët Rus, që pozicionohen gjithmon në kundërshtim nga e vërteta. Po ashtu dhe kokëfortët Iranian, që ndjehen të plotëfuqishëm nga Rusia dhe Kina. Era e luftës është afër, çështja është cili do ta ndezi shkëndijën e parë për këtë katastrof Botërore, ku fundi është i afërt duke pasur parasysh bombat bërthamore dhe pasojat që mund të lën ato...


Per mua karta e shkrepjes i eshte dhene Izraelit. Ata e kane ndare mendjen prej kohesh. Keshtu te gjitha palet jane me duar te lara se konflikti nuk u nis prej asnjerit prej tyre. Ne prapaskene te gjithe kane punuar per kete konflikt. Dihet qe lufterat boterore jane mjeti me i mire per te dale nga krizat ekonomike. Plus 7 miliard banore jane ca si shume. Ka ardhur kohe per te krasitur popullaten.

----------


## Apollyon

> Po çfare lufte te III boterore?? Nuk jane vendet si Irani qe mund te fillojne luften e III. Luften e III mund t'a nisin vetem, SHBA-te, Franca, Kina, Rusia, India. Nuk e nisin luften varfanjaket., por te fortit.


O Gazetar, per kte po flitet pra!

----------


## Aikido

> Po çfare lufte te III boterore?? Nuk jane vendet si Irani qe mund te fillojne luften e III. Luften e III mund t'a nisin vetem, SHBA-te, Franca, Kina, Rusia, India. Nuk e nisin luften varfanjaket., por te fortit.


Varfanjakët thahin barkun për të treguar muskujt e tyre, ja një rast konkret si Korea e Veriut, ku nuk kanë të hanë bukë dhe testojn e zhvillojn arsenalin bërthamor. Asnjëherë mos shko me iden, se nuk kanë dhe nuk mund të bëjn, dhe Rusia nuk kishte po bënte, dhe Gjermania nuk kishte po bëri, Italia nuk kishte po u zhvilluar dhe bëri, Japonia nuk dihej, po bëri dhe shum madje. Nuk ke pse habitesh nga hiçi të ngrihet një pëlhurë e madhe. 

P.s Nuk mendoj se do konkretizohen mosmarrëveshjet me një luftë të III-të Botërore, duke marrë parasysh pasojat. Mos të aludojm më tepër se çfarë e pret Botën nga një katastrofë e till. Është koha të luftojm për një armik të përbashkët dhe ajo është rregullimi klimaterik dhe ruajtja e vrimës së Ozonit.

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Nuk do lejohet lufta? Sipas teorise se bashkjeteses ne harmoni, paqes dhe lumturise ne Planetin Toke? Apo sipas realitetit sterre qe mbizetoren gjithe globin sot?


Jam shume i sigurt qe nje lufte e tille nuk do te lejohej. Nqs do shteti amerikan e rrezon shtetin e Iranit brenda 24 oreve dhe irani nuk ka force ti rezistoj. Normalisht qe luftera do te kete gjithmon, deri tani nuk kane pushuar kurre, edhe pse eshte thene qe lufta e dyte boterore solli me shume te vrare ne histori po te behet numerimi i te vrareve nga luterat do te shihet qe kane numer me te madh keto 50 vietet e fundit. Nuk po them qe do kete harmoni toatle dhe paqe e pergjithshme, as kjo gje nuk besoj se do te lejohej. Por shtetet e fuqishme dhe ata qe i drejtoje e pysein mir b..hen para se te marrin veprimin per ta nisure me arme berthamore.

Realiteti sterre e ka mbuluar gjithmone globin. me qindra vete vdesin cdo dite nga luftar nga me te ndryshmet ne bote dhe nuk eshte marre mundimi i zgjidhjes se tyre.

----------

